# Electric Forest



## bobgaggle (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone on here work on the Electric Forest festival? My brother in law just went and was wondering how they made the main stage proscenium. Looks like a bunch of boards? Idk, i said I would ask on here if anyone knew anything about it...


----------



## Crisp image (Jun 30, 2018)

When ever I get asked how I built or make effects happen I always smile and say "Theater Magic!" and leave it at that.


----------

